# Virgin Islander Is 2018 Miss Black Usa Talented Teen



## Laela (Jul 20, 2018)

*





WASHINGTON* — The Miss Black USA Organization crowned St. Thomas native Akira Pickering as Miss Black USA Talented Teen 2018 at TheARC Theater in Washington, D.C.

The event, which took place on Sunday, July 1, featured young women across the U.S. and the Virgin Islands.

Pickering is a 16-year-old high school junior temporarily relocated to Fayetteville, North Carolina after experiencing the devastation and destruction of Hurricanes Irma and Maria.  Despite being born with temporary stridor, a medical condition where the inside of the throat is not fully formed and the ability to speak and eat is impaired, Akira wowed the Judges with a winning talent performance of “Stand Up for Love” by Destiny’s Child.

Contestants competed in Talent, Athletic Wear, Evening Gown, and On Stage Interview.  Angela Pierre-Louis crowned Akira her successor at the conclusion of the annual event.





*Final Results:   *

*First Runner-Up:*  Miss Black North Carolina Talented Teen USA Jaala McCall
*Second Runner-Up:  *Miss Black New York Talented Teen USA Damitri’ana Douglas
*Third Runner-Up:  *Miss Illinois Teen USA Sydni-Dion Bennett

For the first time ever, MISS BLACK USA TALENTED TEEN USA® took place in conjunction with MS. BLACK USA, the first national Miss Black USA pageant for women of color ages 28 to 35 years.

A part of her prize package, the new Miss Black USA Talented Teen receives a $2,500 scholarship for continued education; travel opportunities representing The Miss Black USA Organization, sponsors, and charitable partners; and a personal appearance wardrobe allowance.

SOURCE: _The VI FREE PRESS_
_______________
* Who's That Girl *
Princess Major
July 2, 2018
*Teen Activist + Scholar + Vocalist + Dancer*





" Walking in power from the year 2001, born and raised on the beautiful island of St. Thomas U.S. Virgin Islands, Akira Pickering-Haynes is a strong, multifaceted talented teen and high honor roll student at Pine Forest High School. The 16-year-old junior temporarily relocated to Fayetteville, North Carolina after experiencing the devastation and destruction of Hurricanes Irma and Maria.

Living by the mantra of "born a performer, forever a queen", she grew up singing and dancing in the church. Despite being born with temporary stridor, a medical condition where the inside of the throat is not fully formed and the ability to speak and eat is impaired, Akira wowed the Judges with a winning talent performance of "Stand Up for Love" by Destiny's Child.

Akira was a member of the Charlotte Amalie High School's National Honor Society, French Club, Concert Choir, Golden Hawkette Dance Team for the Chicken Hawks Marching Band, and the lead singer for the female vocal chorus group, Swans on the Lake. She was also a member of the Caribbean Ritual Dance Company, where she mastered the art of dancing on stilts.  No stranger to the stage,

Akira won the Miss U.S. Virgin Islands Talented Teen pageant in 2015 and represented her country in the 36th annual Haynes-Smith Miss Caribbean Talented Teen pageant.


----------



## Laela (Jul 20, 2018)

A hearty _Congrats _to the beautiful young lady!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 21, 2018)

VI Massive! Big Every Time!


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 28, 2018)

VI..till I die! You go gyal!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 28, 2018)

She has a very interesting face.  That's not shade.  She just does.


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful girl!


----------

